# I have a tank full of fish... and no IDEA.



## shibutterfli (Dec 5, 2015)

When the neighbors moved out the begining of this year they gave my son a 10 gallon tank with a white fish and a grey stripped fish and all the equipment... but no water treatment stuff just food. Then three months later my son came home and found the grey stripped fish dead... guts ate out... at closer inspection there were about what I thought 50 tadpoles.... so appearantly these fish had babies. My son left and so then they are now my fish. I have guessed they are cichlids by pictures on the food bottle at walmart but I am not sure. But I am curious what type.







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...785.1073741828.100003303214041&type=3&theater


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Can't see the pic but might be a "Convict" cichlid.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, they're convicts. Regular "zebra" and pink convicts...and should in no way be in a 10gal tank


----------



## shibutterfli (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes they are I looked them up... Perfect match! In the next few days I am aquiring a 55 gallon tank. Perhaps this will end the break outs of ich. Thanks, Julz


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

That should help greatly, and they'll be much happier as well!


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi. Welcome to the forum and welcome to the aquarium hobby.

Lots to learn and lots of satisfaction and joy as well. Let us know how the 55g comes along.


----------



## shibutterfli (Dec 5, 2015)

Well my 55g tank dreams quickly squashed by daunted funds...LOL. So Plan B in action. I have aquired a 29g tank and plan on using the two 10g tanks. Yes, My living room is full of fish tanks! I have I dentified about 8 females. And it gets better right... so while at the pet store I offered to give them some fish... and they don't even have cichlids in the store and don't sell them because they reproduce to much. UGH! Feeling like my neighbors are having the last laugh. Anyhow, I got the fast cycle set up and have everything full and cycling. I plan to move them Thursday. I did test the water where the fish are and it came back a 7.2 alkline. I tried to read up on it and feel I am trying to read spanish. No comprhenday! Is that good? The fish seem content. Then I read I can change the level with baking soda or epsome salt... but I don't understand what I am trying to do. Anywhere I can find information in laymans terms?
Thanks for your input I REALLY appreciate it!
Julz


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't worry about messing with the pH levels. For some fish it's more important - for these guys, they're absolutely fine. It's clearly what they're used to, so you'll probably do more harm than good if you start playing with it. At best, you'll be wasting time, money and effort for something that doesn't really matter. Other readings, like nitrate and nitrite, are more important.


----------

